# 2012 Land Wanted! - Bleckley, Dodge, Twiggs, and area.



## iconz23 (Jan 8, 2012)

We're looking for land for next year in Dodge, Bleckley, Pulaski, Houston, Twiggs or Laurens Counties. 100 - 400 acres. We would prefer deer and hogs to be available, but would consider just deer. Please send pm or just reply here!

Thanks!
JD


----------



## iconz23 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## roscoe54 (Jan 30, 2012)

If someone starts a club in Dodge, I am lookin for a membership.

 Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## iconz23 (Feb 9, 2012)

PM sent, Jeff


----------



## Greene Hunt Club (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 122 acres in Laurens County. It has a small creek with hardwoods and 22 yr old planted pines. The land is gently rolling. Lot's of fields around and lot's of turkeys and deer in the area. You can lease it for $ 1,220 per year. Reply if you are interested.


----------

